# New pen turners



## Tclem (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok so everybody out there who is starting out turning pens or wants to and hasn't turned any stabilized wood or wants to and hasn't had the chance to get any tell us why you want to turn pens or some stabilized woods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 24, 2014)

Ray and Tom are automatically disqualified.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm hoping to start turning pens later this year - after I get my shop set back up and after I get my lathe back from my dad in Michigan. (We're actually swapping lathes. So, I sent mine with him when he helped us move last week and he'll be sending his out to me sometime. Mine will work better for what he wants to do with a lathe, and his will work better for what I want to do with a lathe.)

Pens are awesome. I've got several turned pens now and I really like them. (Once I unbox my wood and can get something together for a trade, my next pen is gonna be from you, Tony!) I think they would make for great gifts. They're also an awesome way to show off superbly figured woods without breaking the bank. Have next to no turning experience so far, and so far none with stabilized woods - but I can't wait to get my shop set back up and get what I need to start turning pens!


----------



## Tclem (Mar 26, 2014)

Sprung said:


> I'm hoping to start turning pens later this year - after I get my shop set back up and after I get my lathe back from my dad in Michigan. (We're actually swapping lathes. So, I sent mine with him when he helped us move last week and he'll be sending his out to me sometime. Mine will work better for what he wants to do with a lathe, and his will work better for what I want to do with a lathe.)
> 
> Pens are awesome. I've got several turned pens now and I really like them. (Once I unbox my wood and can get something together for a trade, my next pen is gonna be from you, Tony!) I think they would make for great gifts. They're also an awesome way to show off superbly figured woods without breaking the bank. Have next to no turning experience so far, and so far none with stabilized woods - but I can't wait to get my shop set back up and get what I need to start turning pens!


We'll send me your info and I'm going to send you a box of stabilized pen blanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 26, 2014)

Tclem said:


> We'll send me your info and I'm going to send you a box of stabilized pen blanks.



Seriously? WOW! Thank you!


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 26, 2014)

That is cool, Always good to see people paying it forward, I'll have to do the same thing once my stabilization setup is producing more than just the stuff I need for special orders.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 26, 2014)

Take good care of them bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 26, 2014)

So... Tony... if I were to tell you why I wanted to turn some pot calls...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 26, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> So... Tony... if I were to tell you why I wanted to turn some pot calls...


Ha I've still got to put you a box together for our IG trade


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 26, 2014)

No you don't. I didn't really send you anything of value.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 26, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> No you don't. I didn't really send you anything of value.


Well I am weather you like it or not JACK so sit down shut up and. Oh wait I'm not married to you ha.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2014)

Tony, the box of blanks arrived today!  Very nice blanks and I'm really looking forward to using them on some pens, hopefully 2 or 3 months from now! 

Thanks again, brother!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Tony, the box of blanks arrived today!  Very nice blanks and I'm really looking forward to using them on some pens, hopefully 2 or 3 months from now!
> 
> Thanks again, brother!


Post pics or we won't believe you. Lol. Glad you like bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll get a pic today or tomorrow, whenever I have a chance. (I know, I broke one of the unwritten WB rules by not having a pic in my previous post, lol!)


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

Sprung said:


> I'll get a pic today or tomorrow, whenever I have a chance. (I know, I broke one of the unwritten WB rules by not having a pic in my previous post, lol!)


Lol. Want to see pens when you start turning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 2, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Lol. Want to see pens when you start turning



I'll post those too! Gonna be a little bit yet. Everything in my shop is piled up in the middle, all of it still in boxes. Next warm day I have free I'm priming the walls, then paint will follow after that on the next warm day I have free. After that I gotta install lights and electrical, build some benches and tool stands, and get my dad to ship out my lathe to me. I am itching to make sawdust so bad...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 2, 2014)

I want to turn one of those Penn State shop pencils once I get access to a lathe. I've really been thinking about trying to get someone here to do one for me, but I'd rather do it myself... means more. Don't know if that counts for this post but it is on my mind. Maybe when I'm able to visit Woodlove again? Hoping to work that out soon.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I want to turn one of those Penn State shop pencils once I get access to a lathe. I've really been thinking about trying to get someone here to do one for me, but I'd rather do it myself... means more. Don't know if that counts for this post but it is on my mind. Maybe when I'm able to visit Woodlove again? Hoping to work that out soon.


Anything turned by yourself will mean more but if you get one of those kits and send it to me I'll hook you up with one of my good blanks


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 2, 2014)

I'd probably want one of my Spalted Citrus blanks to be honest.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I'd probably want one of my Spalted Citrus blanks to be honest.


Well if you want to send me the stuff I will do it. I don't have that kit or I would use one of mine. Just let me know bud


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll get back to you pretty soon, I think I just might do it. I can send you some other stuff I have cut pen blank size. I could have the kit sent right to you, right? I've been looking at the kit but then there is the bushings and drill bits... If you have the stuff that will fit it sounds like a good idea. My Citrus didn't do any good as a trade item but I think it is pretty.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I'll get back to you pretty soon, I think I just might do it. I can send you some other stuff I have cut pen blank size. I could have the kit sent right to you, right? I've been looking at the kit but then there is the bushings and drill bits... If you have the stuff that will fit it sounds like a good idea. My Citrus didn't do any good as a trade item but I think it is pretty.


I can do it without the bushing. I have a million drill bits. Do you know what size it takes. Either way if you do it I understand completely bud


----------



## Tclem (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm looking at it now. It's a 11mm


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 2, 2014)

11mm drill bit Oops you already had it.


----------

